# S&W M&P 9c Enhanced



## 05marine (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm considering a new M&P Compact for Conceal Carry. I'm a little conerned about the .40S&W due to ammo issues. I heard that the 9C has been very good but to beware to get the newer enhanced versions. I don't know if this is a reality or some smoke coming up my tail. If this is a reality, how do I know if its the newer version? Any thoughts?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*M&P 9c*

I just bought one and it seems to work just fine. From what I have read of the M&P 9c history, I think the "enhancements" are just S&W taking care of minor functional issues. The gun points true and naturally, the grip is secure and the sites come up quickly. I also like the trigger. Mine is crisp with a firm let-off.

I looked at several other makers, Kahr, Keltec, and though they were smaller, my long, positive association with Smith and Wesson prevailed. I think it is an excellent, concealed carry weapon.

I also have no issues with the 9mm cartridge. They have good penetration and they are controllable in a firefight. I am carrying my M&P 9c in lieu of my Glock 36, and S&W Airlite T now. Having 12 rounds (+1 if I want it) I feel no need to carry an additional mag or a speed loader. I am using a pocket holster to carry it at the moment. In winter, there are more options.

I hope you are able to make a decision that will be comfortable and secure for your needs.


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

My compact 9 was bought in January and has functioned perfectly ever since. I am unaware of problems with this model, but if there were some early-on that I've never read about, they should be worked out and the one you purchase now work well. The M&P compact 9 is a joy to shoot in my opinion. Getting two extra magazines and a $50 refund makes it sweeter.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

how do ya'll carry your 9c? I was thinking about getting one and carrying IWB but wasn't sure one which holster to get.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The M&P is a good gun. I have shot the full size and it was nice. I havent heard any bad reports on the compact.
Galco makes a good IWB for the M&Pc. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3423&GunID=352


----------

